# 3D Printing > General 3D Printing Discussion >  Toshiba Flashair SD Card Mapped in Windows

## ServiceXp

So I've been using this wireless SD Card (w-03) for a while now, and I've always wanted to map the card as a network drive in Windows for easier use and control.  Up until now, Ive just used this experimental FlashAir web UI, which works well, but it wasn't convenient for me, and has little control.  

So I went searching to see if someone else has figured out a way to make this happen, and surprisingly I could not. So I found the API for the card and thankfully version 3 has WEBDAV capabilities. This made this SO incredibly easy.

1) Setup the Flashair SD card as specified here, but here is what my CONFIG file looks like. You must have WEBDAV=2 and UPLOAD=1 in your settings file.


2016-01-08_11-50-21.jpg

2) Using the windows USB Safely Eject tool to remove the SD card from the computer, install SD Card in Printer and turn your printer On. Once the printer is running make sure you can navigate to the Web UI with no problem. (this can take a few minutes)

3) Using the 'Wndows Key' + 'E' keyboard keys (opens file employer), navigate to "This PC" and select "Map network drive" at the top, under the Computer Tab. (This will depend on which version of Windows you are using, Windows 10 here)

2016-01-08_12-11-13.jpg

4) Assign a drive letter, (I used P: for Printer  :Big Grin:  ) Enter the IP address of the SD Card: \\192.168.1.14 that you previously setup and click on the finished button.  You will end up with a mapped network drive that looks like this: (Not sure why the drive size is incorrect)

2016-01-08_11-37-04.jpg

Congratulation; your Flashair Wireless SD Card is now mapped.  If you use Simplify3D; once you navigate to the card for the first time and write to it, it will remember that location for the future. 

The only problem with using this method with S3D, S3D will also create a .gcode file on the SD card.  It's not a problem for me because the advantages FAR out way this minor inconvenience. 

So now you have super easy control of both file structure and upload paths.. and it's pretty darn fast also....

----------


## EagleSeven

How is this setup better than just connecting a computer directly to printer thru USB ???
(with the SD plugged into computer as an external drive, if needed for something else)

----------


## Mjolinor

USB is host processor controlled. In ordr to be sure that communications take place within the time slots required for successful handshaking the host computer must have lots of power or it will mist the slot that it needs.

Most other communications do not require this for example Ethernet where the control for the comms is inherent in the protocol and the host computer does not need to concern itself with it.

You may never have problems with USB but a lot of people will and it is not a good thing to rely on.

----------


## EagleSeven

> You may never have problems with USB but a lot of people will and it is not a good thing to rely on.


!!! Are you saying "a lot of people" have Defective computers ?? 
 I don't think So !
If the USB port does not do a simple slow-speed data-transfer, like a 3d-printer needs,
 then there is a Problem with the computer, printer or port connections.

----------


## Mjolinor

I'm sorry, you are so far away from understanding what I am saying that I cannot explain it to you. You need to go and read about USB , particularly the technical specifications of the protocol and the way it is handled by the host processor.

It is not a fault with anything it is merely the way USB is specified and what it can and cannot do. Real time critical communications over USB are outside the specifications of the protocol and this is made worse by the fact that the Windo$e core is also not capable of real time communications. Most operating systems cannot handle real time communications properly. Linux can, under special circumstances,  if you use a real time kernel but even with that USB is still not suitable for real time critical stuff. Linux by default does not use a real time kernel but it is available if you need it. LinuxCNC uses a real time kernel for control.

It is most likely that you will not see the problem from the Windo$e end anyway. The problems will originate at the printer end where resources are extremely limited and the processor is working hard.

----------


## EagleSeven

But why worry about it, if 'It Works' !
And it 'Does Work Great' with Real, modern computers, printers and software!  :Wink: 
Try it, you will Like it !  :Wink: 

I forgive you for being insulting !  :Wink:

----------


## Mjolinor

Sorry, I missed the bit where I was insulting. If you perceive that I was then you are mistaken. Do not make the mistake of education being insulting. Not knowing something is not a crime it is simply not knowing something, no one knows anything until they learn it or are told it.

Relying on things working that are outside the specifications is one of the biggest mistakes you can make when dealing with technology. It is the reason for standards being specified to death, this allows us to makes planes that fly, cars that are safe and a whole host of other things that are everywhere. If they are correctly designed then they are not expected to work outside the specification of the parts within.

There are examples of things designed outside the spec and the problems that occur because of it. Probably the most recent being the balancing scooters that are bursting into flames from China. They fail because they work even though they are not designed correctly and when they get a few charges under their belt the batteries become unbalanced and they have no protection circuitry. I hope you do not believe that "they work so they are OK" is a reasonable statement there.

----------


## ServiceXp

> How is this setup better than just connecting a computer directly to printer thru USB ???
> (with the SD plugged into computer as an external drive, if needed for something else)


I do not print from USB, and USB transfer from S3D to my FFCP is painfully slow.  This setup allows the flash card to act as a hard drive on my machine and solves many transfer problems.

----------


## EagleSeven

> I do not print from USB, and USB transfer from S3D to my FFCP is painfully slow.  This setup allows the flash card to act as a hard drive on my machine and solves many transfer problems.


USB is So much Faster and Easier for us.
And the file types that can be read directly from a SD is very limited  :Frown: 
I don't think our CTC's USB port is any faster or more reliable than it is in a FF, but maybe it is ??

----------


## ServiceXp

> USB is So much Faster and Easier for us.
> And the file types that can be read directly from a SD is very limited 
> I don't think our CTC's USB port is any faster or more reliable than it is in a FF, but maybe it is ??


What slicer are you using? For those who use the 2015 FFCP with S3D it's almost useless for *file transfer*, nothing new very common problem.

Now if you are talking about *printing from USB, using a computer* that's a different animal all together. As I said before, I don't print via USB. I like many others don't want to have a computer connected to and running all the time to print.  

What do you mean by ".... file types that can be read directly from a SD is very limited"  

The solution I proposed above has no limitation that I've found (except file names over 15 character limit), and solves a specific problem for me.

----------


## EagleSeven

> What slicer are you using? For those who use the 2015 FFCP with S3D it's almost useless for *file transfer*, nothing new very common problem.
> 
> Now if you are talking about *printing from USB, using a computer* that's a different animal all together. As I said before, I don't print via USB. I like many others don't want to have a computer connected to and running all the time to print.  
> 
> What do you mean by ".... file types that can be read directly from a SD is very limited"  
> 
> The solution I proposed above has no limitation that I've found (except file names over 15 character limit), and solves a specific problem for me.


Yes we have a computer, that I assembled, dedicated just for the printer,.
always connected thru USB. Very easy that way !
We use Makerbot-2.4 slicer.

Our CTC printer will only read .x3g files from a SD card, not .stl files,
 and I've read that other printer makes are limited that way also.

----------


## ServiceXp

> Yes we have a computer, that I assembled, dedicated just for the printer,.
> always connected thru USB. Very easy that way !
> We use Makerbot-2.4 slicer.
> 
> Our CTC printer will only read .3xg files from a SD card, not .stl files,
>  and I've read that other printer makes are limited that way also.


Ok so that make MUCH more sense. We are not talking about that same things here.  :Cool:  

The "file type" is not a limitation in the method used for printing, it's a limitation of the printers firmware, actually I wouldn't even call it a limitation, its more like a specification, which is a non issue because S3D converts to .x3g automagically...

----------


## EagleSeven

> The "file type" is not a limitation in the method used for printing, it's a limitation of the printers firmware, actually I wouldn't even call it a limitation, its more like a specification, which is a non issue because S3D converts to .x3g automagically...


The printer's firmware will accept .stl files, from slicer, if sent thru USB, but will Not from SD.
( I only know for sure about the CTC printer, I assume other similar printer makes are the Same)

 .stl now seems to be the Standard file type,
and if you are Forced to first convert all .stl files to .3xg files,
before sending them to printer,
I would call that a 'Limitation' !  :Wink:

----------


## ServiceXp

I'm pretty sure you really mean  .x3g right...?

----------


## EagleSeven

Yep, Something 'Strange' Like That !  :Wink:

----------


## AlbertZeroK

I have 4 flashforges set up like this.  It works ... kinda, I have issues with big files.  The best thing I can think of is to not use mapped drives, but rather, dump the gcode 3xg files into a single directory and write a script to load the last written file to a network path - this keeps windows from accessing the drive when the printer is printing - which I think is a very valid concern - if the sd card is tied up talking with windows, the 3d printer controller may have an issue reading.

In the end, I'll likely write a program to manage printing - then again, I'll likely roll my own solution with a combination of optoprint controllers and flashair cards and a windows program to roll it all together - so I can manage  afleet of printers.

----------


## Mjolinor

The printer's firmware does not understand STl files. Your slicer sends an X3G.

----------


## EagleSeven

> I have 4 flashforges set up like this.  It works ... kinda, I have issues with big files.  The best thing I can think of is to not use mapped drives, but rather, dump the gcode 3xg files into a single directory and write a script to load the last written file to a network path - this keeps windows from accessing the drive when the printer is printing - which I think is a very valid concern - if the sd card is tied up talking with windows, the 3d printer controller may have an issue reading.
> 
> In the end, I'll likely write a program to manage printing - then again, I'll likely roll my own solution with a combination of optoprint controllers and flashair cards and a windows program to roll it all together - so I can manage  afleet of printers.


Yes, I can see that it can get really complicated trying to use one computer for multiple printers !
I think I would rather get small computers, to have one for each printer, on a network ?
With printers and computers connected thru USB.
They have computers now that will fit in your hand , that are Not very expensive,
 only need space for small monitor and keyboard for each computer.

----------


## ServiceXp

> I have 4 flashforges set up like this.  It works ... kinda, I have issues with big files.  The best thing I can think of is to not use mapped drives, but rather, dump the gcode 3xg files into a single directory and write a script to load the last written file to a network path - this keeps windows from accessing the drive when the printer is printing - which I think is a very valid concern - if the sd card is tied up talking with windows, the 3d printer controller may have an issue reading.
> 
> In the end, I'll likely write a program to manage printing - then again, I'll likely roll my own solution with a combination of optoprint controllers and flashair cards and a windows program to roll it all together - so I can manage  afleet of printers.


Interesting, I've not run into any problems with big files yet, but I've only completed 9 or 10 prints using this method.  At what size and what problems are you seeing with this mapped drive method? How long have you been using this method?

I just thought of a test to see what locks, if any, the firmware is placing on the files being used. I suspect there are no locks and hence the possibility of problem, just not sure of what those problems are. I've written/deleted both files and folders while the machine was printing, and rebooted the machine with the mapped drive, also let it sleep and have not seen any disruptions in the printer. I have not however messed with the current file being printed.

----------


## EagleSeven

> The printer's firmware does not understand STl files. Your slicer sends an X3G.


No, the slicer software sends G-code commands to printer, thru the USB port !
( .stl to slicer and G-code to printer, that's all that's Needed, Not .x3g )

----------


## Mjolinor

> No, the slicer software sends G-code commands to printer, thru the USB port !
> ( .stl to slicer and G-code to printer, that's all that's Needed, Not .x3g )


Whatever. Go and read some.

----------


## AlbertZeroK

> No, the slicer software sends G-code commands to printer, thru the USB port !
> ( .stl to slicer and G-code to printer, that's all that's Needed, Not .x3g )


While it may be transparent x3g translation, my flash forge / powerspec / makerbot replicator 2 in fact does not understand gcode - this is why you can't use OptoPrint without a translator.  Now, the console in s3d will take the gcode you type in, but it's translated before it's sent to the printer.  x3g is, from what I understand, a binary format for the text based gcode, simular to how the old Intel 8051AH Basic and Apple II computers use to translate commands (like PRINT or GOTO) into a single binary character that was translated to and from the text counter part at what we would call now the presentation layer.

As for having multiple pc's, that is definatley an option, but it's not something I want to hassle with - too many points of failure.  SD card printing has a higher reliability index than printing from a PC and can easily be managed remotely.

----------


## beerdart

16gb Flashair ordered.

----------


## EagleSeven

> While it may be transparent x3g translation, my flash forge / powerspec / makerbot replicator 2 in fact does not understand gcode - this is why you can't use OptoPrint without a translator.  Now, the console in s3d will take the gcode you type in, but it's translated before it's sent to the printer.  x3g is, from what I understand, a binary format for the text based gcode, simular to how the old Intel 8051AH Basic and Apple II computers use to translate commands (like PRINT or GOTO) into a single binary character that was translated to and from the text counter part at what we would call now the presentation layer.


That is true if you are using an SD card, plugged into printer (SD requires .x3g) ,
but if using a computer thru USB cable connection there is No translation to .x3g involved,
when using Makerbot or Rep-G slicers, (not sure about other slicers).

That is what I've read about how it works in our CTC printer,
 I assume other similar printer makes are Same.

----------


## Mjolinor

The printer only understands X3G so whether or not you use USB or SD the printer still only understands X3G

If you use Repg to send over USB then RepG translates to X3G before it sends it. RepG is not a slicer it is front end to assist in slicing and talking to the printer. Makerbot Desktop is a slicer (IIRC though I don't use it) and it too converts to X3G before sending it to the SD card or to the printer directly over USB.

----------


## EagleSeven

> The printer only understands X3G so whether or not you use USB or SD the printer still only understands X3G
> 
> If you use Repg to send over USB then RepG translates to X3G before it sends it. RepG is not a slicer it is front end to assist in slicing and talking to the printer. Makerbot Desktop is a slicer (IIRC though I don't use it) and it too converts to X3G before sending it to the SD card or to the printer directly over USB.


**** Wrong *** 

Where are you getting this 'Wrong' Information ??

If you dreamed it, it Don't count ! 

*

----------


## Mjolinor

> **** Wrong *** 
> 
> Where are you getting this 'Wrong' Information ??
> 
> If you dreamed it, it Don't count ! 
> 
> *


You are going to be very embarrassed when you eventually learn how to use Google.

----------


## EagleSeven

> You are going to be very embarrassed when you eventually learn how to use Google.


Hey, friend 'Google' is where I got the Correct Info !  :Wink:

----------


## Mjolinor

Like I said, when you learn to use Google you are going to be embarrassed. Perhaps you are one of those unfortunates that believes everything they read on the Internet.

This is why I am attempting to correct you, it is extremely annoying when one googles for things and the information you find is incorrect.

----------


## ServiceXp

> Interesting, I've not run into any problems with big files yet, but I've only completed 9 or 10 prints using this method.  At what size and what problems are you seeing with this mapped drive method? How long have you been using this method?
> 
> I just thought of a test to see what locks, if any, the firmware is placing on the files being used. I suspect there are no locks and hence the possibility of problem, just not sure of what those problems are. I've written/deleted both files and folders while the machine was printing, and rebooted the machine with the mapped drive, also let it sleep and have not seen any disruptions in the printer. I have not however messed with the current file being printed.


OK so after a bit of testing/experimenting this is what I've discovered. There are no file locks (at least none that Windows 10 honors) being placed on the current file being printed. Small files (not sure of the size breakpoint here) are completed loaded into memory, and can be deleted from the SD card after the print starts. This worked for the files under 1meg I tested.  

Files over 10 megs:
1) there are no file locks (at least none that Windows 10 honor) being placed on the current file being printed. 
2) Renaming the file, then renaming back does not effect printing.
3) Renaming the file and leaving it for 10 seconds does not effect printing. 
4) Coping and pasting the same file that is being printed does not effect printing. 
5) Renaming the file and leaving it causes the print to fail. (as would be expected)
6) Deleting the file after print has started causes the print to fail. (as would be expected)

All-In-all, fairly robust all things considered.  It would be nice to have some file locks, but......

----------


## beerdart

Trying to set this up on a Marlin printer. I have the card configed And it shows up in the router but I can only connect via a computer that has WiFi is there anyway to connect to a wired home network computer? 

Config
[Vendor]


CIPATH=/DCIM/100__TSB/FA000001.JPG
APPMODE=6
APPNETWORKKEY=********
VERSION=FA9CAW3AW3.00.00
CID=02544d535731364731d8b8607900f601
PRODUCT=FlashAir
VENDOR=TOSHIBA
MASTERCODE=xxxxxxx
APPSSID=flashair
LOCK=1
DNSMODE=1
BRGSSID=xxxxxxx
APPAUTOTIME=0
WEBDAV=2
TIMEZONE=-20
UPLOAD=1
UPDIR=/

----------


## Mjolinor

APPMODE should be 5. Does your router really have an SSID of "flashair"

It's been a while since I did this so if it doesn't work after that then post back

----------


## beerdart

Ill try 5 but 6 is station mode with internet pass-thru. Yes my router shows SSID=flashair as the cards SSID is "flashair"

----------


## Mjolinor

I really think it should be 5 but as I say it has been a while. I have posted the links on how to do it in the forum somewhere.

Are you using a Linux editor,  a Windo$e one will not do.
Are you replacing the * with your network key before you save it.

----------


## beerdart

Im using notepad++ and yes im replacing the * with the real key. Just tried 5 and it wont connect to the router.

----------


## Mjolinor

Is notepad ++ linux compatible?

It says here: https://notepad-plus-plus.org/ Windo$e only so the end of line will be CR/LF instead of just LF.

Look at the config file in a hex editor,see if it has two characters at the end of each line.

----------


## beerdart

Whats a good hex editor?

----------


## Mjolinor

I am not the person to ask about Windo$e, I never use it unless I am forced to.

Ultraedit will edit linux files under Wind$e.

----------


## beerdart

Do I have to Initialize first using the flashair tool? Or just edit the config?

----------


## Mjolinor

I just edited the config on mine. I have never used any sort of Windo$e software on mine at all.

----------


## curious aardvark

think I have  aflashair version 2 - it's nevel let me update or modify. So just being used as a slightly more expensive sd card. 
It'd work in a camera - but bugger all use in a 3d printer. tried diffirent machine and operating systems - just won't let it's own setup software have access to the hidden linux setup.

Don't buy a version 2 - even if it's real cheap.

----------


## beerdart

Thanks for the help Mjolinor  but I still get the same results I can only connect via wireless and not over my network. Maybe they changed settings/security in V3 cards.

----------


## ServiceXp

> Thanks for the help Mjolinor  but I still get the same results I can only connect via wireless and not over my network. Maybe they changed settings/security in V3 cards.


I'll Try and help.. 

You need to setup the card first through the Flashair utility. Once you get that correct then you need to open the CONFIG file and make the appropriate entries. I've used Notepad++ with out any problems, but make sure you use the USB safe remove system before removing the SD card from your computer.  The Network keys must be set by the utility, so trying to add them to the CONFIG file wont work.


Here is a copy of my CONFIG, 




> CIPATH=/DCIM/100__TSB/FA000001.JPG 
> APPMODE=6
> UPLOAD=1
> UPDIR=/files/
> APPNAME=3DPrint
> APPNETWORKKEY=********************
> VERSION=FA9CAW3AW3.00.00
> CID=THIS WILL BE UNIQUE TO YOUR CARD
> PRODUCT=FlashAir
> ...


Here is the CONFIG section of the API if it helps.

----------


## beerdart

That is how I set the card up with the utility then add to the config using notepad++. 

[Vendor]


CIPATH=/DCIM/100__TSB/FA000001.JPG
APPMODE=6
APPNETWORKKEY=********
VERSION=FA9CAW3AW3.00.00
CID=02544d535731364731d8b8607900f601
PRODUCT=FlashAir
VENDOR=TOSHIBA
APPSSID=beerdart
LOCK=1
DNSMODE=1
BRGSSID=beerdart
BRGNETWORKKEY=********
APPAUTOTIME=1800000
WEBDAV=2
TIMEZONE=-20








> I'll Try and help.. 
> 
> You need to setup the card first through the Flashair utility. Once you get that correct then you need to open the CONFIG file and make the appropriate entries. I've used Notepad++ with out any problems, but make sure you use the USB safe remove system before removing the SD card from your computer.  The Network keys must be set by the utility, so trying to add them to the CONFIG file wont work.
> 
> 
> Here is a copy of my CONFIG, 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the CONFIG section of the API if it helps.

----------


## ServiceXp

Look closely at my CONFIG file, you have entries missing in yours.  The big one, right off the bat is UPLOAD=1.

One thing I've noticed with getting this card setup, there is no room for any errors. One mistake and setup fails.  The good news is, once you get it setup, it works well.

----------


## beerdart

Sorry I posted the wrong config. Here is the one that is on the card now and only working over WiFi direct and not through the router.


[Vendor]


CIPATH=/DCIM/100__TSB/FA000001.JPG
APPMODE=6
APPNETWORKKEY=********
VERSION=FA9CAW3AW3.00.00
CID=02544d535731364731d8b8607900f601
PRODUCT=FlashAir
VENDOR=TOSHIBA
WEBDAV=1
TIMEZONE=-20
APPSSID=flashair
LOCK=1
UPLOAD=1
DNSMODE=1
BRGSSID=beerdart
BRGNETWORKKEY=********
APPAUTOTIME=0
MASTERCODE=brewer123456
NOISE_CANCEL=2

----------


## beerdart

The problem is even in stock form the card will not connect to my home network.

----------


## ServiceXp

So after you have performed an "initialization" and setup the wifi, you still can't navigate to http://THECARDSIPADDRESS/upload.cgi ?

PS: You CONFIG file is still wrong, but I guess at this point you need to get it connected to your network first.

----------


## Mjolinor

Hmm, been checking the flashair-developers website. All the information is now on there. When I did mine there was nothing on there about station mode or anything llike that.

Interestingly there is still no mention of setting static IPs in the config file even though you can do it.

----------


## ServiceXp

> Hmm, been checking the flashair-developers website. All the information is now on there. When I did mine there was nothing on there about station mode or anything llike that.
> 
> *Interestingly there is still no mention of setting static IPs in the config file even though you can do it.*


I noticed that also.

----------


## beerdart

Correct even after initialization it will not connect in stock form.  


> So after you have performed an "initialization" and setup the wifi, you still can't navigate to http://THECARDSIPADDRESS/upload.cgi ?
> 
> PS: You CONFIG file is still wrong, but I guess at this point you need to get it connected to your network first.

----------


## beerdart

Flashair info.. 
http://elm-chan.org/junk/fa/faff.html

----------


## beerdart

Nice little utility.
http://dotnet.work/2014/09/flashair-...r-for-windows/

----------


## beerdart

Is java required to run .cgi?

----------


## ServiceXp

I don't think so.

----------


## ServiceXp

I just purchased another Flashair card from Amazon (32G Type III) (Getting ready for a new 3DPrinter) and again had absolutely no problem with connecting to my network or mapping it to my Windows 10 machine. 

If it helps,  these are the steps I performed to get my 2nd card running.

1) The first thing I did was copy the files and folders from my existing card onto my desktop.
2) Ran the configuration tool on the NEW card, (I just let it fail on the hard drive setup -- no need for it), and set up the WiFi (See Pic)
3) Opened the CONFIG file on the NEW card and recorded the CID.
4) Opened the CONFIG file on the COPIED files and folders from my existing card and changed the IP Address to an unused address on my network and change the CID to the new cards CID.
5) Coped all the files and folders to the new card. 
6) Ran the WiFi configuration tool on the NEW card again.
7) Rebooted my router and viola, after about 5 min I was mapping the new card.


2016-02-03_7-03-05.jpg

----------


## ServiceXp

I uploaded a video of the process.

----------


## scobo

I have an 8GB W-02 card. 
Does this only work with a W-03 card ?

----------


## ServiceXp

> I have an 8GB W-02 card. 
> Does this only work with a W-03 card ?


I don't see why it wouldn't. The video should help you get it set up. I put a copy of my CONFIG. file in the video description.

----------


## scobo

I did try using your guide but couldn't get the card to connect to my router.
According to this https://www.toshiba.co.jp/p-media/ww...ive_webdav.pdf the Flashair drive option only works with W-03 cards.
When I ran the Flashair tool, the Flashair drive option was greyed out so I guess W-02 cards are not compatible.
I can still ulpload to the card by connecting directly to it and using the browser mod however.

----------


## ServiceXp

> I did try using your guide but couldn't get the card to connect to my router.
> According to this https://www.toshiba.co.jp/p-media/ww...ive_webdav.pdf the Flashair drive option only works with W-03 cards.
> When I ran the Flashair tool, the Flashair drive option was greyed out so I guess W-02 cards are not compatible.
> I can still ulpload to the card by connecting directly to it and using the browser mod however.


Oh I'm sorry scobo, I didn't read your question correctly, (that's what happens when I try to multi-task). As you have discovered, the API changed with the W-03 cards giving it the additional functionality. 

Sorry about that.

----------


## scobo

No worries. Thanks for confirming my thoughts.

----------


## Mjolinor

> I did try using your guide but couldn't get the card to connect to my router.
> According to this https://www.toshiba.co.jp/p-media/ww...ive_webdav.pdf the Flashair drive option only works with W-03 cards.
> When I ran the Flashair tool, the Flashair drive option was greyed out so I guess W-02 cards are not compatible.
> I can still ulpload to the card by connecting directly to it and using the browser mod however.


I don't think my cards are w-03. I have had them a couple of years. They all connect fine to my router. It is unclear to me what you are trying to do without me going off and reading lots of guides.

The best thing to do with the Toshiba software is to put it in a bin bag and forget you ever owned it.

----------


## scobo

> I don't think my cards are w-03.


Mine is clearly marked W-02 on the label on the front of the card.
It appears this version isn't able to connect to a network.

----------


## ServiceXp

> I don't think my cards are w-03. I have had them a couple of years. They all connect fine to my router. It is unclear to me what you are trying to do without me going off and reading lots of guides.
> 
> The best thing to do with the Toshiba software is to put it in a bin bag and forget you ever owned it.


My understanding is that versions < W-03 Don't have Webdav to allow for mapped drive use.

----------


## Mjolinor

well mine don't have any "W-XX" written on them at all.

I just use them as a client on a static IP and drag files to the card's web page to upload them.

----------


## scobo

> well mine don't have any "W-XX" written on them at all.
> 
> I just use them as a client on a static IP and drag files to the card's web page to upload them.


That's how I use mine but this thread is about mapping the card as a drive in Windows.
It's only possible with the W-03 cards.

----------


## DaveB

> I uploaded a video of the process.


Attachments within posts on this forum are not currently functioning. No idea what the story is there. Could you please post the prototype text that should be in the CONFIG file?  (Not as an attachment...)

----------


## DaveB

> Attachments within posts on this forum are not currently functioning. No idea what the story is there. Could you please post the prototype text that should be in the CONFIG file?  (Not as an attachment...)


With the video full screen (via YouTube rather than this forum) I could read the screen text well enough to copy off and key in the missing CONFIG file parameters.  Everything is working slick as you please now.  I am using the FlashAir with S3D on a QIDI 3D printer and it makes for a very sweet setup.  Thank you very much ServiceXP for making and posting your video, it likely saved me hours of frustration.

I did find that having the NOISE_CANCEL=2 line present in the CONFIG file seemed to kill off the FlashAir's wifi connection, but all seems to be perfectly functional without that particular line in there.  It's working, so I'm not gonna fix it.  

All during this install process I was throughly confused by an SSID issue.  Specifically, whose SSID was being referred to by the two entries in the CONFIG file?  I finally got it that both the SSID entries (and their password) in the final CONFIG file are the same, and are the one for my home router/access point.  I kept thinking they were different, or the FlashAir card's...not so.

----------


## scobo

I ordered a W-03 card but still couldn't get it to connect to my router at first.
I finally figured out the problem, my router was using wifi channel 12 but the flashair only uses channels 1-11 apparently ......
http://www.toshiba.co.jp/p-media/wwsite/flashair.htm 
(see bottom of page)
So I switched the router to channel 11 and it's now working great !
Can now save directly to the card from S3D or access it from a mapped drive on the windows desktop.

@beerdart, I suspect this might be the issue you're having too. 
Check which wifi channel your router is using and try changing it if it's above 11.

----------


## DaveB

That's a good catch Scobo.  A well positioned factoid in their data sheet, like the very last note on the page...

----------


## scobo

> That's a good catch Scobo.  A well positioned factoid in their data sheet, like the very last note on the page...


Yeah I would think that'll catch a lot of folk out.
They should've made that clear in the basic setup guide.

----------


## beerdart

Thanks Ill look into it..

----------


## ServiceXp

> With the video full screen (via YouTube rather than this forum) I could read the screen text well enough to copy off and key in the missing CONFIG file parameters.  Everything is working slick as you please now.  I am using the FlashAir with S3D on a QIDI 3D printer and it makes for a very sweet setup.  Thank you very much ServiceXP for making and posting your video, it likely saved me hours of frustration.
> 
> I did find that having the NOISE_CANCEL=2 line present in the CONFIG file seemed to kill off the FlashAir's wifi connection, but all seems to be perfectly functional without that particular line in there.  It's working, so I'm not gonna fix it.  
> 
> All during this install process I was throughly confused by an SSID issue.  Specifically, whose SSID was being referred to by the two entries in the CONFIG file?  I finally got it that both the SSID entries (and their password) in the final CONFIG file are the same, and are the one for my home router/access point.  I kept thinking they were different, or the FlashAir card's...not so.


You are welcome, I absolutely love the setup, now it's so easy to send prints to my printers right out of S3D. 




> I ordered a W-03 card but still couldn't get it to connect to my router at first.
> I finally figured out the problem, my router was using wifi channel 12 but the flashair only uses channels 1-11 apparently ......
> http://www.toshiba.co.jp/p-media/wwsite/flashair.htm 
> (see bottom of page)
> So I switched the router to channel 11 and it's now working great !
> Can now save directly to the card from S3D or access it from a mapped drive on the windows desktop.
> 
> @beerdart, I suspect this might be the issue you're having too. 
> Check which wifi channel your router is using and try changing it if it's above 11.


VERY nice catch scobo. I thought I had read that entire pdf, like twice.. :-)  I'll add this in the video description.

----------


## DaveB

I have been using the Toshiba Air card setup with my QiDi for about a year now.  I love it.  It has been rock solid.  HOWEVER, I have one more gold plated caveat to add to the list of Toshiba Air Card "gotchas".  

DO NOT attempt to move a file over WiFi onto the Toshiba Air Card that includes an "&" embedded in the file name.   Example:  "Nuts&Honey".  

Windows is fine with this, and the file system on the SD card is fine with this, but the Toshiba code that deals with comms to/from the card goes bats.  I seem to recall that DOS utilized the "&" as kind of an "Escape" character, maybe something like that is going on...  Anyway, the file save will fail, and the card's "Files" directory will become inaccessible via WiFi.  Take the card out and directly access via some SD dongle from your computer to change the filename to one without the offensive "&".   All will be well.  

I feel like a freaking idiot for not approaching it from the "What was the last thing you did" perspective.  Took me about 30 minutes of ripping things apart and incrementally rebuilding it all to get it.  I finally got the (in your face) clue when I saved the same file I had been trying to save previously, and everything promptly went straight south in a handbasket once again.  Faceplant...

----------


## scobo

Thanks for the heads-up there. I'll be sure to avoid that one !  :Wink:

----------


## ServiceXp

> I have been using the Toshiba Air card setup with my QiDi for about a year now.  I love it.  It has been rock solid.  HOWEVER, I have one more gold plated caveat to add to the list of Toshiba Air Card "gotchas".  
> 
> DO NOT attempt to move a file over WiFi onto the Toshiba Air Card that includes an "&" embedded in the file name.   Example:  "Nuts&Honey".  
> 
> Windows is fine with this, and the file system on the SD card is fine with this, but the Toshiba code that deals with comms to/from the card goes bats.  I seem to recall that DOS utilized the "&" as kind of an "Escape" character, maybe something like that is going on...  Anyway, the file save will fail, and the card's "Files" directory will become inaccessible via WiFi.  Take the card out and directly access via some SD dongle from your computer to change the filename to one without the offensive "&".   All will be well.  
> 
> I feel like a freaking idiot for not approaching it from the "What was the last thing you did" perspective.  Took me about 30 minutes of ripping things apart and incrementally rebuilding it all to get it.  I finally got the (in your face) clue when I saved the same file I had been trying to save previously, and everything promptly went straight south in a handbasket once again.  Faceplant...


Holy crap that's messed up, It would've taken me days to figure that out..  :Embarrassment:  I've switched both of my printers over to OctoPrint so I've not used the cards in my printers for about 6 months now.

----------


## supertaz

As a heads-up, Toshiba has released a W-04 version of these cards that has a few new scripting features (mostly useless for most printers, but could be useful if you're running MachineKit, LinuxCNC, OctoPrint, etc. with one of these in it for some reason, or if you've got the resources on your board to run a modified firmware that can leverage them), more resources for the microcontroller (and some flexibility in how they're used), and improved WiFi connectivity.  The throughput is 2.9x higher on the WiFi side (again, not a huge issue for most use cases with 3D printing) and the connection itself is stronger and more resilient.  They're also designed to leverage UHS-I Class 3 and the SDXC standard (both pretty much completely useless for 3D printers).

Some folks who've had issues with these cards may have been too far from their AP, but the new design should increase the range a little bit when inside a metal box (they say camera body, we say 3D printer, both are a potential issue).  The new WiFi engine is specifically designed for better performance in noisy environments, which 3D printers themselves are, as are areas with medium to high population density these days (I can see dozens of networks from some rooms of my house, which is the problem they were solving for).

I'll have one on Friday and expect to have it configured and running by the weekend, if all goes well.

----------


## DaveB

> As a heads-up, Toshiba has released a W-04 version of these cards that has a few new scripting features...
> I'll have one on Friday and expect to have it configured and running by the weekend, if all goes well.


Thanks for the update.  Good luck!

----------


## DaveB

> As a heads-up, Toshiba has released a W-04 version of these cards that has a few new scripting features...
> I'll have one on Friday and expect to have it configured and running by the weekend, if all goes well.


I need to get an aircard for a Folger Tech FT5 printer that I've just acquired.  Were you successful at getting the version 4 AirCard working with your 3D printer?  By the way, my V3 card does work with both the QiDi Tech 1 and the FT5.

----------


## DaveB

So I purchased a W04 version. I've not been able to configure it to work as the W03 version does.  I am sending it back and just getting another W03.  I got close, but the card's behavior was not reliable.  I am sure it was some misconfiguration issue on my part, but I couldn't figure out what it was.

Update: Got another W03 version card and after my usual random walk through configuration, it works like a charm.

----------


## supertaz

I'm sorry I didn't see your message before - the W-04 took me about 5 tries to get working, but it's been rock-solid ever since.  The biggest thing is that you need to initialize it using the Toshiba software, I think.  As annoying as it was to try to get it configured, once I got it working, it has handled being turned off, removed and reinserted, and lots of activity over the network and front panel, all without a single hiccup.

I'll report back whether my second one (which arrived yesterday) is as solid in my second Tech 1, once I've got it set up and working.

----------


## supertaz

Oh, and NEVER use the noise= setting...it will stop you from connecting EVERY TIME!  It ends up reducing the effective wifi range too much to even reach an access point that's only 3-4 feet away, in my experience.

----------


## Darsonval51

16gb Flashair ordered.

----------

